# Fatty and ribs



## duckguyjr (May 27, 2017)

Been watching and not doing much smoking. Changing that in the morning going to hit two fatties. First one is a Philly cheesesteak using venison,  second one I'm calling a deconstructed boudin. Wild hog breakfast sausage filled with rice Cajun trinity (bell pepper,onion and celery) rice and andouille sausage. I have cooked all veggies and will start the cook in the am. Will try to add Q-view along the way 

Smoke on


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2017)

Sounds like a great way to start the day!

Al


----------



## duckguyjr (May 28, 2017)

Good morning here is the start 













IMG_0694.JPG



__ duckguyjr
__ May 28, 2017





. Ribs 













IMG_0693.JPG



__ duckguyjr
__ May 28, 2017





 deconstructed boudin 












IMG_0349.JPG



__ duckguyjr
__ May 28, 2017





 venison Philly.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 28, 2017)

Great start.

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 28, 2017)

There's a feast in the making!

Watching this thread!


----------



## duckguyjr (May 28, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> There's a feast in the making!
> 
> Watching this thread!



Figured their is 3 racks in the smoker might as well use them all


----------



## duckguyjr (May 28, 2017)

Halfway put the fatty's on a now have ribs in foil for the 3-2-1 method will updat in three hours 













IMG_0695.JPG



__ duckguyjr
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## duckguyjr (May 28, 2017)

Dinner is served 












IMG_0698.JPG



__ duckguyjr
__ May 28, 2017





 ribs












IMG_0700.JPG



__ duckguyjr
__ May 28, 2017





 venison Philly












IMG_0699.JPG



__ duckguyjr
__ May 28, 2017





 Cajun 

Was a great day. Instead of drinking a few cold ones I tied some flies for fishing 













IMG_0697.JPG



__ duckguyjr
__ May 28, 2017






Been a great day please remember the reason god bless all current and former Military


----------



## ncsmokeandgrill (May 28, 2017)

Delicious! Good eats today [emoji]128076[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


----------

